# 524 or 724



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

*525 or 724*

I happened to find these on CL tonight, and I am not really all that snowblower savvy yet. The 524 is 225 or BO and the 724 is also 225, but he says it needs a tuneup. 
I have a 23'x60' level driveway along with sidewalk. Which should I target if either, and can you tell me about either or both based on photos?
Not sure if these are worth looking into? If not, is there a model and yr. that I should be looking for. I am in Michigan with over 110 inches a yr.

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am new to two stage snowblowers and I happen to find both of these. Posted at 225 or b.o. on both of these. The 724 needs a tune up according to the CL ad. and the 524 BS 5 h.p.
I live in Michigan where we get 110 plus inches a yr. and I have a 23x60 foot driveway with sidewalk.
Which if either should I target?
Is there a better model and yr. I should be looking for?

Art


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Does that 724 have solid tires? They're not the best but maybe I'm not seeing the air valve. if solids you can always run chains if ya don't mind the driveway getting a little scuffed. The 724 looks to be in better cosmetic condition.
With your driveway I'd go with the 724. Put a "clarence kit" in it. Google to find out what it is. Try getting it down to 200?  
Go to youtube and watch "buying used snowblower" by Doneyboy73. Everybody should watch this vid before buying anything. Vid will show you what to look for and what to check over.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Personally, I'm a big fan of Ariens but there are a number of Toro loyalists on here. I'd go with the 7/24 because having that extra power certainly helps out with end-of-driveway snow and heavier snowfalls


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

By no means am I a toro-natic, but whatever engine issue you may have, can be resolved with this community. So buy what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

being over in the motor I would find out what kind of work the 724 needs and maybe offer him less


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

no hard tires on either machine joe
I agree with slowrider, more power is better to have
bothe machines should have Tecumseh motors not briggs unless it has been repowered


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> no hard tires on either machine joe
> I agree with slowrider, more power is better to have
> bothe machines should have Tecumseh motors not briggs unless it has been repowered


 You're correct, William. A real close look at that 5 H.P. motor says it's a Tecumseh.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks, and sorry for the double post. I did not see it originally. 

Art

P.S. If we could just move this info to the other more posted post, I would appreciate it.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeap, for some reason I thought the CL post said BS? So I assume its a Tecumseh like you said. I have always preferred BS, so I dont know if that is a negative or just opinion(s).
I was thinking after some reading in here that the 524 would be a little heavier, or is that a observation for the older machines? What age do you think these machines fall under?

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

_"At the end of winter last yr. it started chugging a lot. black smoke. probably needle valve in carb"_

This is the response back from the owner of the 724. 
Does that help diagnose this one based on that comment?

Art


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

aggriffin3 said:


> _"At the end of winter last yr. it started chugging a lot. black smoke. probably needle valve in carb"_
> 
> This is the response back from the owner of the 724.
> Does that help diagnose this one based on that comment?
> ...


Running way too rich, along with burning some oil?


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Whats the fix on that? Carb adjustment or carb rebuild, or what?

Thanks

Art

P.S. With this problem, would this be worth a low ball and then have it fixed? With that said, I am no mechanic. I can tinker on cars and do somethings, but by no means can I rebuild things related to engines.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

and heres the response from the guy that owns the 524

"I would guess the age is about 20 yrs+/-. I have owned it about 17 years. I replaced belts and I believe a chain about 10 years ago. The engine is a Tecumseh. Does not burn oil. Have replaced the starter motor, and went thru the carburetor about 5 years back." 
he said he would take $200.

Which one of the two seems like the better blower for me? How will this 5 HP do with the snow at the end of the driveway thats been piled up by passing snowplow? Will it get through that, or will I need the extra horses?

Art


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

aggriffin3 said:


> Whats the fix on that? Carb adjustment or carb rebuild, or what?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 I was pretty much just mentioned that in hopes that another member can add his opinion about the matter. I'm not 100% sure if that's the problem or not.
If it's just that it's running rich then that's an easy fix. Burning oil, however, is more of an issue that would require the motor to be taken apart and replace the rings, seals, gaskets, or whatever is causing the leak.

As for the heavy snow at the end of the driveway, the 5/24 can do it but will surely test the limits of the motor. The 7/24 would be better suited for the heavier snow.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

get the 7-24. cheap slap a BRIGGS on it and call it a day well done.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Heres some more photos of the 524. Sounds nice, looks alright, but I am worried that it will be under powered when it comes to really wanting to move the wet heavy stuff?

Art

P.S. Whats your opinion on this one in particular?


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

You seem to be skeptical with the 5hp. Is there any reason why you're particular to Toro? Now's the time that a myriad of snowblowers are on the market, just check craigslist. You'll find so many other machines of equal or better quality for the same price


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am not particular to Toro, other than I would like to buy one of the brands that people with more knowledge than me on here tend to recommend. 
Ariens and Toro seem to get lots of loving, especially the older machines. I am also looking at Gilsons. 
5 HP I am sure is plenty of power for the most part. I just want to make sure I get the stuff at the end of the driveway that my local snow plow drive will leave after a pass down my street.

Art


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's a fairly nice Gilson, Art. This is just a screenshot so yoi'll have to go to cl to get the ad. Looks like I see an electric starter on it too!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

aggriffin3 said:


> Heres some more photos of the 524. Sounds nice, looks alright, but I am worried that it will be under powered when it comes to really wanting to move the wet heavy stuff?
> 
> Art
> 
> P.S. Whats your opinion on this one in particular?


This one is definitely early to mid 1970's by looking at the primer plate instead of having a primer bulb for the carb. It also has a broken\missing pull starter cord. The 5 hp is adequate, but 7 hp would be better.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's another one I'd probably look at.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Here's some more photos of the 724. Augers area looks clean, tires look good. I don't know what I would offer considering the black smoke. I agree, if its just a carb adjustment, that's one thing, but to do engine block and gasket work, not sure I want to deal with that. 
What would you offer if anything? He has it listed for 225.00

Thanks

Art

"*He had someone look at the snowblower, and they determined its the float needle valve.. carb needs rebuilt according to the seller?"*

*Would black smoke come out if its just a rebuild?*


----------

